# PSJ/CSB reports?



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed over there next Saturday for a week. Anybody fished that area lately?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

My boys are down there now camping at the St. Park. I'll get a report Sunday. I know they did get some scallops yesterday.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished PSJ bay 2 weeks ago and got on a good trout bite around the schools of whitebait (pilchards) near the bouy in front of Presnell's. Back-hooked baby pinfish under a popping cork was the ticket that day. Good luck.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have caught fish on the flats west and north of Presnells in the past. Caught 3 huge reds just east of the tip of the Cape 3 years ago.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

We are headed over to PSJ on Sept 10th for 2 weeks. Camping at the state park at our usual site. It seems to be better this time of year. We can scallop during the week because it`s less crowded and then I fish on the weekends while everybody else is scalloping. The scallops tend to be a little bigger also. 
Where you stay`in gator?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> We are headed over to PSJ on Sept 10th for 2 weeks. Camping at the state park at our usual site. It seems to be better this time of year. We can scallop during the week because it`s less crowded and then I fish on the weekends while everybody else is scalloping. The scallops tend to be a little bigger also.
> Where you stay`in gator?


We are renting a house on the Cape. Kids, grandkids and my Uncle are coming over as well. I suspect I will need some solo fishing time at some point! Soaked the cast net in fabric softener this weekend, ready to catch some bait and some eating fish!


----------

